# Wireless Connection Icon missing after reinstalling XP...



## BatmanorSpiderm (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi, I recently reinstalled XP on my Dell laptop and now I can't get the internet to work. I've tried wireless and hooking up the wires to it at my main computer where the router is, nothing works. It won't recognize anything.

The icons under "Network Connections" are all missing except for one "1394 Connection."

I remember having this problem before on this laptop, but I can't remember how I fixed it. I checked the microsoft support site and I tried to shoot them an e-mail for a hotfix they listed but it was charging me 35.00 dollars per e-mail. . . 


Does anyone know anything I could do to help me? 

Thanks


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like the network adaptors are not working properly since your install.

YOu will first have to load the 'drivers' for your network adaptors (wired and wireless) so they can enable them to function properly.

Go to hardware manager by right clicking on the my computer icon, select properties/hardware/device manager.

You will either see some 'question marks' listed along with the installed devices, or if you go to network adaptors, you may see either 'X's or '!'s for the adaptors that have yet to be enabled.

Right click on any that have these characters and click update driver. You will need the disk/cd that came with the pc (or the cards if you bought them seperately) that has the drivers for these wired/wireless network cards. Follow the install process to completion. The network adaptors should work once you have finished.

Let us know


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If there are motherboard drivers included with your machine, you'll need to install those also.


----------

